# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Zaditen Novartis

## Rider

Ketotifen fumarate

Manufacturer : Novartis (Greece)

Name : Zaditen (R)

Substance : Ketotifen fumarate @ 1mg/tab

Container : 30tabs per box

----------


## juicy_brucy

i have never seen those. Someone can tell you something about those for sure! guaranteed!

----------


## Rider

> i have never seen those. Someone can tell you something about those for sure! guaranteed!


I know they are real because I got them myself from a pharmacy  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## juicy_brucy

> I know they are real because I got them myself from a pharmacy


Wicked :AaGreen22:

----------


## judge_dread

Ketotifen ..great stuff and cheap bro!!

----------


## dior

yes it look good&#184;

----------

